# Post a pic of your computer



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought it would be neat to see what computer everyone uses, oh and don't forget to tell what it is.:wink: 

Here's mine,








It's a Dell Windows XP with a 17" flatscreen monitor  And excuse the mess, well my desk is always messy anyways. LOL


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Minus the monitor









I got this one a while back...
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=318450&pfp=BROWSE


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

So you have a silver computer with a black monitor, doesn't it look strange since it doesn't match?

BTW, you've got an AWESOME looking computer!! What is it?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

LOL I should've started this thread along with the cars one.










Antec Sonata case w/Antec NeoPower 480W power supply. Abit NF7-S2 motherboard. AMD AthlonXP 3200+. 2x512MB Corsair TwinX-3200XL Pro. Leadtek A6600 TDH graphics card. Creative Audigy2ZS sound card. Adaptec 1200A RAID card with 4x120GB Seagate ATA HDs in RAID 0+1. TDK 840G CD/DVD+-R/RW. YEData 8-in-1 internal card reader/floppy drive. Thermalright XP-97 w/Vantec Stealth 92mm fan on the CPU. Saitek keyboard. Logitech Mx700 wireless optical mouse. Dell 1907FP 19" monitor.



















With this setup, I've had it up to 2.34ghz stable and the graphics card OCed to 600mhz core and 1120mhz memory. With better memory I was able to hit 2.4ghz. Considering that my motherboard and CPU are not great overclockers, they're pretty good numbers. I'm building a water-cooled AthlonXP-M box that will hopefully hit 2.6ghz stable and then I switch over to 64-bit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Geez, you didn't have to go that much into detail about what it was, all you had to say was who made the computer like dell or gateway or whatever and what windows it was. LOL

BTW, whats that thing above the monitor? Also did you make the motherboard (guessing thats what it is, you know the thing where you have the neon glow at)?


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

mine is the exact type as yours durbkat


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

I have an eMachines T1105.
I want a new comp though. lol
no pic though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's mine....HP ze2000. I don't usually use it in the floor though...lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I kinda figured that. LOL


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

Mine's a Dell 4700C. Small form factor. It's the little thing on the bottom right.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

*here's mine*

Proview 17" LCD Moniter, Labtec Speakers, Canon Flatbed scanner, Custom built computer with neon lights


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

newfie, is that subwoofer connected to the computer?

You all have got some sweet computers!


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Durbkat, yeah, I like to pretend I have time to play games. But since it's in the kitchen, we rock while making supper.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> Geez, you didn't have to go that much into detail about what it was, all you had to say was who made the computer like dell or gateway or whatever and what windows it was. LOL
> 
> BTW, whats that thing above the monitor? Also did you make the motherboard (guessing thats what it is, you know the thing where you have the neon glow at)?


I made the computer, if you want to put it that way. I bought all the parts I listed and put it together. Above the monitor is a power conditioner. Most of my peripherals are plugged into it (mouse base, Logitech speakers, cell phone charger, router, etc). I have the PC, monitor and DSL modem connected to an APC Back-UPS ES 725 so I can browse fishforums when the power goes out.  I have that subwoofer, too, Newfie. :fun:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Is that that powerstip that runs a computer for 15 minutes when the power goes out to give you time to finish what your doing and to shut the computer down?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Yeah the APC is. The power conditioner in the picture just cleans up the voltage line.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

How much did that power strip cost as I may get a couple to run my filters on my tanks because if it can power a computer for 15 min then think how long is can power a couple of filters and heaters, and heck it may even be able to power a small tv for awhile. LOL


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

They run from $50 to $5000 probably. Any local PC store should carry the APC line. It would power an LCD TV for a good amount of time probably, but CRTs drain the battery fast.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Durbkat said:


> So you have a silver computer with a black monitor, doesn't it look strange since it doesn't match?
> 
> BTW, you've got an AWESOME looking computer!! What is it?


It's a sony vaio..as for the black monitor I plan on building a computer myself, and it will be a black tower..


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

CaysE said:


> They run from $50 to $5000 probably. Any local PC store should carry the APC line. It would power an LCD TV for a good amount of time probably, but CRTs drain the battery fast.


How much did you pay for yours (if you don't mind saying)? Whats a CRT?


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Durbkat said:


> How much did you pay for yours (if you don't mind saying)? *Whats a CRT?*


crt definition


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh so he means regular tv's drain the power faster?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Yes "regular" TVs and monitors are CRTs, and yes they drain the battery a lot faster than LCDs (sometimes faster than the PC itself). I paid $80ish for mine a few years ago.


----------

